

How Feminists Ruined Women's Careers in Programming - BrandonMarc
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/girls-and-software

======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles, and especially not to make them baitier.

This article is a dupe:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=girls+and+software#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=girls+and+software#!/story/forever/0/girls%20and%20software).
For the policy on reposts, see the FAQ linked at the bottom of the page.

~~~
BrandonMarc
Ahh ... all apologies. I'll remember this in the future. Thanks for the heads-
up!

------
davidgerard
Faked title. Actual title is "Girls and Software"

